# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Το ιδανικό μωσαϊκό καναρίνι (αρσενικό - θηλυκό)

## xXx



----------


## panos70

Σε ευχαριστουμε για το ποστ Βασιλη εμεις οι καναριναδες (μωσαικου)

----------


## Gardelius

Πολυ Χρήσιμο!!!! ::

----------


## dimitris b

Έχω δει αρκετές φορές μωσαϊκά κόκκινα με σκούφο είναι αποδεκτά από το πρότυπο της φυλής ?

----------


## teo24

Ευχαριστουμε....

----------


## Giwrgos13

Χρησιμο αρθρο μπραβο!!

----------


## xXx

> Έχω δει αρκετές φορές μωσαϊκά κόκκινα με σκούφο είναι αποδεκτά από το πρότυπο της φυλής ?


οτιδήποτε έχει σκούφο κρίνεται με τα σκουφάτα σε ξεχωριστή κατηγορία

----------


## panos70

Εγω δεν εχω δει ποτε ουτε σε μεγαλα πετ σοπ με 300  και βαλε πουλια οτιδηποτε μωσαικο με σκουφο ,και δεν θα το επερνα σαν προτυπο της ρατσας

----------


## xXx

υπάρχουνε πολλά Πάνο εγώ και σήμερα βρήκα κάμποσα σε μαγαζί στα Τρίκαλα

----------


## orion

ευχαριστούμε  :winky:

----------

